# Meerforellenfänge September 2005



## Nordangler (2. September 2005)

So nun sollte es allmählich wieder mit den Meerforellen losgehen. Also strengt euch an.
Für die größte Meerforelle im September spendiere ich etwas. #c 
Aber das nur, weil ich dieses Jahr noch nicht 40 werde und somit jung bleibe.  

Gruß  Sven


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Heute ist der 4. September. Noch keiner los gewesen??

Sven


----------



## digital-kris (4. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist der 4. September. Noch keiner los gewesen??
> 
> Sven



Habe am 02. September auf Seeland/Dänemark in der Nähe von Karrebaeksminde eine Meerforelle von 40 cm und knapp 2,5 Pfund gefangen und eine weitere, etwas kleinere gehakt aber kurz vor dem Ufer verloren. Köder war Eisele-Blinker 21 Gramm in silber. Habe direkt vom Strand ohne Watthose geangelt. War das erste Mal überhaupt, dass ich auf Mefo los war ... ein guter Start, wie ich finde!


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Glückwunsch digitalkris.
das ist selten, das man gleich beim ersten mal schon eine fängt.

Sven


----------



## symphy (4. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

sind alle noch am zandern ,denke ich mal ,wetter ist ja auch noch spitze dafür .........|wavey: mich mit eingeschlossen


----------



## digital-kris (5. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch digitalkris.
> das ist selten, das man gleich beim ersten mal schon eine fängt.
> 
> Sven



Danke. Ich war auch erstaunt, dass das so relativ einfach geht  

Die Tiefs werden dann wohl noch kommen, tippe ich mal


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Mädels macht mal hinne mit den Mefos !!!

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

War mit Henne am Di in WH von 21 Uhr bis 2 Uhr. Nur 2 Dorsche und 2 Aussteiger. Keine Mefo weit und breit..... Wasser war um die 16°C! Ist noch viel zu warm!


----------



## detlefb (9. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mädels macht mal hinne mit den Mefos !!!
> 
> Sven




Bei den Wassertemperaturen gehen auch nur die zum Mefo-Fischen.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Wassertemperaturen gehen auch nur die zum Mefo-Fischen.....



Also dürfen Henne und ich uns jetzt nach Deiner Aussage als Mädels sehen????  |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Wassertemperaturen gehen auch nur die zum Mefo-Fischen.....




 #d  #d  #d


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Gestern Abend haben sie in der Geltinger Bucht ne 62 verhaftet.
Fangzeit gegen 20.30 Uhr.
Auf Fliege. Hoffe das der Fänger mir noch ein Foto zusendet.

Sven


----------



## Patty (10. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Ich werde wohl Montagmorgen mal einen Versuch starten. Der Wind soll bis Sonntag noch kräftig aus NO wehen, ich hoffe das bringt ein bischen Sauerstoff und damit Fische in die Lübecker Bucht. In der Nacht zu Montag dreht der Wind auf NW und geht auf 1-2 Bft zurück. Wenn sich dann die Brandung gelegt hat, dürfte sich am Brodtner Ufer eine schöne Kante aus klarem und sehr drübem Wasser bilden. Da muß was gehen! Wollte so gegen 5.00 Uhr am Wasser sein.

Petri Patty


----------



## detlefb (11. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #d  #d  #d




Entschuldigung, die Anmerkung von mir war wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

....is schon okay   

wollte auch nur mein Unverständnis zum Ausdruck bringen  |supergri 
Wer im Sommer nicht losgeht hat doch selber schuld  |supergri 

 #h


----------



## Louis (12. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde wohl Montagmorgen mal einen Versuch starten. Der Wind soll bis Sonntag noch kräftig aus NO wehen, ich hoffe das bringt ein bischen Sauerstoff und damit Fische in die Lübecker Bucht. In der Nacht zu Montag dreht der Wind auf NW und geht auf 1-2 Bft zurück. Wenn sich dann die Brandung gelegt hat, dürfte sich am Brodtner Ufer eine schöne Kante aus klarem und sehr drübem Wasser bilden. Da muß was gehen! Wollte so gegen 5.00 Uhr am Wasser sein.
> 
> Petri Patty




Du müstest ja jetzt langsam zurück sein. Und ging was heute Morgen? |wavey:


----------



## Patty (12. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

@Louis

die Windvorhersage stimmte wohl nicht so ganz! Wir waren um 4.45 Uhr am Parkplatz, schon beim aussteigen war zu merken das der Wind noch immer voll auflandig und recht kräftig wehte. 
In Brodten war also an Angeln nicht zu denken.:c:c:c:c

Sind dann nach Sieksdorf gefahren, da war der Wind zwar schon erheblich schwächer, aber die Wellen immer noch zu hoch, außerdem reichlich Kraut im Wasser.#q
Wir haben es dann trotzdem versucht, (wenn ich schon mitten in der Nacht aufsteht, will ich auch im Wasser stehen!) wie schon zu vermuten war natürlich ohne zählbaren Erfolg. #d
Ich schau jetzt gleich in den Seewetterbericht und starte dann vieleicht heute Abend noch nen Versuch in Brodten.

Petri Patty


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Gester war ich mit dem BB vor dem Klinikum Neustadt. Eine Mefo von ca. 20 cm direkt vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt. Die war aber auch goldig #6..... Sonst noch ne Seeschwalbe, die sich 2 mal meinen Blinker schnappte. Bisstellen sind gut zu erkennen im Blinker!!!!


----------



## Beifänger (13. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Datum: 13.09.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Steelhead 18g in Kupfer
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: W 2-3
Himmel: klar, kaum Bewölkung
Uhrzeit: 16:00 -21:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 17°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: zwei deutlich untermaßige Meefos und eine ca. 55er gefärbte, released


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Na petri heil! Es scheint ja loszugehen!
Was ist denn bitte ein kinetic steelhead? Sollte ich den etwa noch nicht kennen? Und der ist auch noch nicht in meiner Box! #q  #q  #q 
Tacklejunkee eben!


----------



## T4_Christian (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

@ Beifänger

schön gezeichnerter Fisch, sieht wohl so aus als ob wir hier oben die Vorreiter sind.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Beifänger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bitte ein kinetic steelhead? Sollte ich den etwa noch nicht kennen? Und der ist auch noch nicht in meiner Box! #q  #q  #q
> Tacklejunkee eben!




Moin Dorschi!

Ich habe diesen Wobbler auch erst vor wenigen Tagen das erste Mal gesehen. Gestern wurde er dann gleich mal getestet.  
Der Wobbler läuft ähnlich flach wie der Salty und lässt sich sehr verführerisch führen. Mich hat der Wobbler schon jetzt überzeugt. #6 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.













TL, Beifänger


----------



## sunny (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Na Sven, ich glaube du kannst schon mal den Geschenkekorb für T4 Christian zusammen stellen. Den 91er "Lachs" schlägt bestimmt keiner.

@Beifänger

Der Kinetic sieht ja mehr als lecker aus. Welches Gewicht haben die denn?Welche Farbe war denn fängig? Fliegen die ähnlich gut wie der Spöket? Wo kann man die denn käuflich erwerben?


----------



## Beifänger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kinetic sieht ja mehr als lecker aus. Welches Gewicht haben die denn?Welche Farbe war denn fängig? Fliegen die ähnlich gut wie der Spöket? Wo kann man die denn käuflich erwerben?




Moin sunny,

gefischt habe ich den Wobbler in 18g. Gebissen haben die Meefos recht ufernah in der Dämmerung auf kupfer. 
Vom Wurfverhalten her kann man den Steelhead mit dem Salty vergleichen, Wurfweiten wie mit dem Spöket können nicht erreicht werden.
Gekauft habe ich die Dinger hier in Flensburg.

TL Beifänger


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Na echt lecker! Hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen! Gab es auch noch andere Farben?
Selbst Google findet noch keine!
Hatte schon vermutet, Du meinst einen Salty im Regenbogendekor.
Hat Dein Höker auch einen Onlineshop?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Beifänger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Na echt lecker! Hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen! Gab es auch noch andere Farben?
> Selbst Google findet noch keine!
> Hatte schon vermutet, Du meinst einen Salty im Regenbogendekor.
> Hat Dein Höker auch einen Onlineshop?
> Beste Grüße



Moin Dorschi,

ich habe den Wobbler in etwa 15 verschiedenen Farben gesehen, recht ähnlich wie man sie schon vom Salty kennt.
Einen Onlineshop gibt es so weit ich weiß bisher nicht.

TL, Beifänger


----------



## symphy (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Und ich kenne den Salty noch nicht ???#c 


Hat da jemand vieleicht mal ein Bild |kopfkrat


----------



## Beifänger (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich kenne den Salty noch nicht ???#c
> 
> 
> Hat da jemand vieleicht mal ein Bild |kopfkrat




@symphy

der Salty...







TL, Beifänger


----------



## symphy (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Cool Danke!

Habe noch nie mit Kinetic gefischt ,Gladsax und Spöket stehen bei mir an der Spitze ,wenn ich mal so einen in der Hand haben sollte werde ich ihn mir mal mitnehmen


----------



## T4_Christian (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

@ symphy

solltest Du auf jedenfall machen. Ich sehe ihn als einen der besten Mefo-Köder an!
Super Wurfeigenschaften und dazu noch ein sehr schönes verhalten im Wasser.
Hat schon viele (sehr viele) Fische auf die Schuppen gelegt!#6


----------



## Ace (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

War ein paar Tage an der Küste und habe Abends und Morgends mein Glück versucht.
2 Tage bei totaler Brühe in Dahme ohne Erfolg gefischt.
Am 3.Tag in Weissenhaus stieg dann ein guter Fisch direkt vor den Füßen ein und verabschiedete sich sofort wieder...schade...aber ich denke es geht langsam los.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

War heute los in Mönkeber . (Von 19 Uhr bis grade eben)
Wasser war schön angetrübt , und der Wind stand voll drauf .
War nur leider sehr viel kraut im Wasser aber die Fische waren trotzdem da .
Eine war mehrmals neben mir am Rauben (war hinter kleinen Hornhechten oder Sandaalen her) wollt aber nicht beißen. Paar Minuten später hab ich dann einen schönen Biß verhaun  #q 
Und nochmal einige Minuten später hing dann eine am Haken .
Hatte aber leider nur ca. 30 cm  #t  und durft natürlich sofort wieder schwimmen .  
Noch eine konnte ich dann leider nicht zum Biss überreden .
Auffällig war aber das das alles stattfand wos noch relativ hell war (so bis um 8)
danach war tote hose .

Achja noch ne lustige Kleinigkeit  :q  :
Direkt neben meinem Auto parkte ein 2tes Auto mit leicht beschlagenen Scheiben in denen ein Pärchen grade komische sachen machte und seeehr merkwürdige Geräsche von sich gab   |rolleyes 
Die störte es nichtma das ich und n 2ter Angler in ruhe unsre Sachen einluden...


----------



## T4_Christian (14. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hallo..
Bin auch gerade nach Hause gekommen.War auch nochmal schnell los.Wie so oft in der FlensburgerFörde.Hatten auch kräftig Wind und schön trübes Wasser. Hatte einen Nachläufer von knapp 40cm. Ansonsten ist nicht viel passiert.Schade eigentlich, wo ich doch so motiviert war (bin) |supergri


----------



## Beifänger (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Datum: 15.09.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty, Kinetic Steelhead
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: W 5
Himmel: wechselhaft, Regenschauer
Uhrzeit: 6:00 - 12:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: deutlich niedriger als normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 17°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: eine untermaßige Meefo, ne blanke 50er und einen weiteren guten Fisch nach wenigen Sekunden im Drill verloren.   
Alle Bisse erfolgten extrem ufernah in brusttiefem Wasser. Dort tummelt sich zur Zeit jede Menge Kleinfisch und die Meefos waren in der Morgendämmerung deutlich beim Rauben zu beobachten. #6 

TL, Beifänger


----------



## Dorschi (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

na das kling doch nach Saisonstart!
Beifänger hattest Du die Bisse auf beide Köder?


----------



## Beifänger (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> na das kling doch nach Saisonstart!
> Beifänger hattest Du die Bisse auf beide Köder?




Moin Dorschi,

ja ich hatte Bisse auf beide Köder. In der Dämmerung habe ich den Steelhead in kupfer gefischt, als die Sonne dann raus kam bin ich auf Salty in blue/silver umgestiegen.

TL, Beifänger


----------



## Beifänger (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

So ich habe noch ein paar Impressionen von heute vormittag.

Sonnenaufgang an der Apenrader Bucht...






...anfänglich tolles Wetter mit herrlichem Sonnenschein






...auch die Schweinswale waren wieder mit dabei...






...dann zog allerdings eine Regenfront auf und es wurde ungemütlicher...






...Fisch gab es ja aber dennoch und somit war es mal wieder ein super Tag an der Küste...






TL, Beifänger


----------



## gerstmichel (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

feine Impressionen, feiner Schweinswal, feiner Fisch... Wenn ich das meinem Sohnemann zeige, dann will der mit mir auch da hin...


----------



## Dorschi (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Will auch wieder anne Küste!


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Morgen Nachmittag werde ich es einmal in der Geltinger Bucht versuchen. Gestern hatte ich nur ein Biss und der kam von Falk-Fish. Ein 20 gr. Witch in blau-weiß hing am Haken.
Hoffe dann einmal, das morgen mehr geht.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hatte heute mindestens 6 mal n fetten Schwall beim rausheben des Wobblers .
Konnt nur leider nie erkennen was das war weils Wasser zu stark spiegelte unds für Pol brille scho zu duster war   =/


----------



## T4_Christian (15. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

War heute auch nochmal los. Diesmal Habernis. Kam eine orentliche Schmutzfahne um die Ecke#6 Habe eine kleine im Drill verloren und 1größere springen sehen.Sind viele kleine Hornis unterwegs..Viel Erfolg Nordangler!       Der Fisch ist da.#a


----------



## Nordangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> War heute auch nochmal los. Diesmal Habernis. Kam eine orentliche Schmutzfahne um die Ecke#6 Habe eine kleine im Drill verloren und 1größere springen sehen.Sind viele kleine Hornis unterwegs..Viel Erfolg Nordangler!       Der Fisch ist da.#a



Danke T4 Christian.
Wer weiß, vieleicht ist ja ein Boardie nachher auch vor Ort. Bin gegen 15.00 Uhr vor Ort. Habe auch noch zur Sicherheit ein Boot dabei. Man weiß ja nie.

Sven


----------



## stephan_81 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an!

gibt es denn jemanden der auch mit der fliege im moment fängt!
was kommt denn im moment bei den fischen wohl besser an?
Fischchenimitationen oder Garnele & Co.?
Interessiert mich weil ich am 24.09 meinen ersten wirklichen versuch auf fünen starte!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Nordangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Konnte heute keinen Erfolg verbuchen. Einen Biss  beim schleppen gehabt. Im Anschluß bei auflandigen Wind in der Geltinger Bucht geangelt. Viel Seegras und stark aufgetrübtes wasser. Auch hier nur einen kurzen Anfasser.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Beifänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fisch gab es ja aber dennoch und somit war es mal wieder ein super Tag an der Küste...



Jo - das sieht man !!!!! :m #6
coole Bilder !


----------



## TankMan (17. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Datum: 16.09.2005
Wo: Kieler Förde, nördlicher Ausgang, Bülk
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Falkfish, schwarz-rot-kupfer
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: entgegen der Windvorhersage blies es kräftig aus NO, schätze 4-5
Himmel: leicht bewölkt, etwas Regen
Uhrzeit: 19:00 - 21:00 Uhr 
Lufttemperatur: 12,5° C
Wasserstand: sehr hoch
Wassertemp.: weiß nicht, fühlte sich aber an wie Badewanne
Wer: ich
Fisch: nichts, ein zaghafter Anfasser (kann auch ein Dorsch gewesen sein), wegen der doch sehr aufgewühlten Oberfläche war auch nichts zu beobachten, obwohl die "Wildschweinsonne" prall am Himmel stand (vielleicht hat's auch daran gelegen). Fasse heute abend oder morgen früh nach.

Björn


----------



## TankMan (18. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

*Datum*: 18.09.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste bei Stohl
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Falkfish, schwarz-rot-kupfer, Hansen Flash Schwarz-Kupfer, Spröcket Schwarz-Grau, Snaps Kupfer
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: fast windstill, leichte Brise aus S
*Himmel*: klar
*Uhrzeit*: 06:00 bis 09:00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: anfangs schattich (6,5° C) später um 11° C
*Wasserstand*: flach
*Sicht (Wasser):* erstaunlich klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 14 - 15 ° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: vor Sonnenaufgang gar nichts, nach Sonnenaufgang tobte das Leben!Zahlreiche Kleinfische spritzten aus dem Wasser, gelegentlich war ein verräterisches "Plupp" zu hören, drei Anfasser, einmal Schwall eines Nachläufers, aber leider nichts verwertet! Dafür war es (wieder einmal) ein geniales Schauspiel, den Sonnenaufgang mitzuerleben. Die Bisse waren übrigens recht weit vorn (Brusttiefe). Es scheint wohl so langsam loszugehen.


Björn


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Das hört sich doch gut an Björn! Ich hoffe, nächstes Wochenende ist gutes Wetter, damit ich auch mal richtig angreifen kann.


----------



## Haeck (18. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Datum: 18.09.2005
Wo: Kieler Förde
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty grün/silber 12 gr.
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 7 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SW schräg auflandig bei 2 - 3 bft. 
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 17:00 - 19:30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 17:30 Uhr
Lufttemperatur: 14° C
Luftdruck: 1027 hpa 
Wasserstand: < 50 NN
Wassertemp.: 16 grad 
Wer: ich
Fisch: eine 64er gut im futter und leicht angefärbt


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Wo warst n genau Haeck  ?
Ich ärgere mich grad ein wenig das ich mir heut Abend nicht auch 2 Stunden zeit genommen hab  =/


----------



## T4_Christian (20. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Datum: 19.09.05
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Angelmethode: blinkern
Köder: Kinetic Salty
Wassertiefe: 1-2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: schwachwindig
Himmel: freundlich, leichter Schleier
Uhrzeit: 18:30 - 22:00
Wasserstand: etwas höher als normal 
Wassertemp: geschätzte 16°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2 schön genährte Mefo´s und 2Aussteiger! Die eine geschätzte 60cm(schon leicht braun gefärbt und released), und eine 64´er noch lose Schuppen gehabt und deswegen auch abgeschlagen.
sonstiges: die Fische bissen erst in der dunkelheit, habe sie geziehlt beim rauben im Flachwasser angeworfen..
... noch zu erwähnen ist ja auch noch das es wieder ein Montag war (wie schon bei der(91´er)#6 
Bilder werden nachgereicht, habe schon wieder ein prob. mit der Speicherung auf der Karte.Muß erstmal zum Fachgeschäft um die Daten zu retten


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Boah ich könnt echt  :c 

War heute wieder los . Nach 10 min fiel mir ein das meine Bremse noch dichtgeknallt war ,(hatte grad neu ausgeworfen) also liß ich den Wobbler ersma absinken und stellte die bremse so ein das sie erst ansprach wenn die schnur schon kurz vorm reißen war (damit der anhieb durchkommt und die bremse nicht bei jedem kleinen Hänger nervt) . danach machte ich 4 Kurbelumdrehungen und denn sch..... Hänger #q  . Doch der "Hänger" zog auf einmal ca 1min lang ohne auch nur anzuhalten Schnur  :k . Danach konnte ich ihn zwar ein wenig stoppen und zwei mal war n riesen Schwall an der Oberfläche zu sehn :l  aber der Fisch zoh trotzdem immer weiter . Und denn noch ne Minute später (ohne das ich auch nur 1nen Meter Schnur wieder reinbekommen hab) auf einma nurnoch leichter Wiederstand  :c . Der haken war einfach ausgeschlitzt .
 :c  :c  :c 

Die restlichen anderthalb Stunden hatte ich natürlich keinen einzigen Biss mehr. Langsam weiß ich wieder warum ich die letzten Jahre nur selten auf mefos los war dat is einfach nur frustrierend .

Kanns sein das der Fisch ausgeschlitzt is weil ich zuviel Druck ausgeübt hab ?
Was is eigentlich besser ? Sie mit ordentlich kraft drillen damit sie keine Chance hat sich irgendwo festzusetzen ? Oder lieber ersma Bremse auf und warten bis sich der Fisch n bisschen Müde geschwommen hat ?


----------



## symphy (20. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Ich bin auch kein Freund von, auf Biegen und Brechen raus damit ,lieber erst mal die Bremse laufen lassen und langsam anfangen sie nach zu stellen ,bloß nichts forsieren ,mein ich .

Wenn sie sich festsetzen tut ist halt Pech ,hätte man härter gedrillt könnte sie vieleicht ausschlitzen ,jedem das seine ,ich machs lieber auf die sanfte Tour|supergri 

Wobei ich imer einen schönen Drill gevorzuge als ein reiß raus das Teil aus dem Wasser................................:m


----------



## Haeck (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

moin kochtoppangler,

gibt mehrere gründe einen fisch zu verlieren...


1. zu harte rute ! 

2. stumpfe haken !

3. bremse zu weich eingestellt !
bremse zu, so das sie bei einer im 45 grad winkel nach oben gerichteten rute nur unter voller aktion schnur freigibt. dabei belassen und nicht verändern ! bei starken fischen entsprechend nach regulieren.
bei starken fluchten, nur die schnur auf spannung halten, nicht kurbeln und ziehen lassen. der fisch nimmt sich die schnur die er braucht, bis er schließlich ermüdet.
bei temperamentvollen, springenden fischen ggf. die rute ins wasser stecken, wenn's sein muß bis zur steckverbindung. 

4. kopfbeißer = keine chance !

mfg

haeck


----------



## Dorschi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

@ Haeck Trifft es ziemlich genau und nicht nur bei Meerforelle! Bin auch lieber ein Freund einer etwas weicheren Bremse. Der Anhieb kommt auch mit einer etwas weicheren Bremse durch. Zumal, wenn Du mit geflochtener Schnur fischst!
Viele Grüße an Euch Küstenverwöhnten!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Also an der rute liegts nicht , und der Haken war nagelneu und dementsprechend auch noch nadelscharf  !
Die Bremse war ebenfalls so eingestellt wie du es sagst !
Nächstes mal werd ich allerdings doch etwas sanfter Drillen =/


----------



## symphy (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

ich zahle nicht mehr wie oft mir schon mefos ausgestiegen sind .................:q 

passiert halt und man kann sich den kopf drüber zerbrechen warum dem so ist oder es sein lassen ,ich lasse es sein ............................


----------



## T4_Christian (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hier nochmal die Pics vom Montagabend

Habe sie doch retten können#6 allerdings ist meine Karte hin
Ach ja... Schönen Dank nochmal an AndreL!#h


----------



## Marc aus HH (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

@ T4 Christian: Wieso kann man die Bilder nicht sehen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Ace (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Moin Marc...ich kann sie sehen und auch anklicken

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Argh heute is bei mir und nem Kollegen der das erste mal mit zum Mefo angeln war wieder jewails eine ausgestiegen  #q  . Meine malwieder nach ca 2 min seine nach n paar sekunden .
Außerdem hab ich beim Waten im grad ma knietiefen Wasser noch ne garnichtmal so kleine Aufgeschreckt  #q


----------



## mot67 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

das dir die fische immer nach solanger drillzeit aussteigen ist allerdings nicht normal. 
die fische, die ich verlier, sind meistens nach n paar sekunden wieder weg, aber sehr selten nach längerer drillzeit.
haust du richtig an?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Joa Anschlag dürft auf keinen Fall n Problem sein . 
Der ist bei mir so kräftig das er selbst auf maximale Wurfweite ankommem müsste .
Der Fisch heute stieg nur ca. 20 m entfernt ein .
Allerdings hab ich auch diesmal wieder ziehmlich hart gedrillt (es waren mehrere Hindernisse in der nähe da konnt ich dem Fisch nur wenig spiel geben)
Hatte in dann schon bis ca 10 m an mich rangedrillt und dann verabschiedete er sich mitm schwall an der Oberfläche .
An den haken konnts malwieder nicht liegen denn es hing ein grad ma 5 min alter Dega Abenraa Küstenwobbler dran . Die waren also noch scharf ...

Bin langsam aber echt frustriert . Hab dieses jahr glaub ich noch keine einzige mefo rausbekommen (war allerdings auch nicht ganz so oft los)


----------



## Haeck (21. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hab ich beim Waten im grad ma knietiefen Wasser noch ne garnichtmal so kleine Aufgeschreckt  #q



...warum gehst du auch hinein...???

mit ein grund weshalb die fische am kitzeberger eck nicht mehr unter land stehen, sind die zehn leute die dort regelmäßig bis zu den hüften ins wasser latschen !

mfg

haeck


----------



## Hamsterson (22. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum gehst du auch hinein...???
> 
> mit ein grund weshalb die fische am kitzeberger eck nicht mehr unter land stehen, sind die zehn leute die dort regelmäßig bis zu den hüften ins wasser latschen !
> 
> ...



Stimmt genau


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hab ich auch diesmal wieder ziehmlich hart gedrillt (es waren mehrere Hindernisse in der nähe da konnt ich dem Fisch nur wenig spiel geben)




Merkst selbst oder?  :m  Damit hast Du Dir Deiner Frage selbst beantwortet, warum sie immer aussteigen. Ob Hinderniss hin oder her. Da wo ich fische sind auch viele Hindernisse und ich gebe der Mefo soviel Zeit, wie sie braucht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hmmm ok muss ich mich nächstes mal wirklich etwas zügeln .

Achja das mitm Reinwaten war nur weil man dort oben von der Mauer sausch... werfen kann . Also muss ich schon knietief ins Wasser um vernünftig Werfen zu können .
Und die sache mit Kitzeberg is mir sehr gut bekannt hatte da schon so einige erfolglose Stunden. Allerdings stehen die mefos da teilweise sogar sehr dicht unter land , aber nur in den kälteren monaten und nur morgens bis kurz nachm Sonnenaufgang ! Sobald  die ersten Watfischer ins Wasser gehn sind se dann wech .


----------



## Enno (22. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hi Kochtopfangler,
Ja, dass ist immer wieder ärgerlich, wenn so wa passiert. Manchmal hat man eben pech, wenn der Fisch schlecht gehakt ist. Da kannst nichts bei machen. Ich bin auch ein Freund von: "bloß schnell raus damit". Bis jetzt bin ich damit immer gut gefahren.
Wenn der Fisch im Maulwinkel gehakt ist ist eh alles klar. Aber wenn nur in der Lippe, dann gute Nacht....
Nicht weiter reinsteigern in den Frust!!!
Denk immer dran: Dein nächster Fisch ist schon geboren, schon vor langer Zeit!!
Hau ihn raus.
Petri Heil dabei!!
Enno


----------



## Haeck (22. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings stehen die mefos da teilweise sogar sehr dicht unter land , aber nur in den kälteren monaten und nur morgens bis kurz nachm Sonnenaufgang ! Sobald  die ersten Watfischer ins Wasser gehn sind se dann wech .



...mein reden ...

mfg

haeck


----------



## Micha B (22. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hallo Leute,

bin neu im Forum, möchte mich aber gleich ein bischen produktiv beteildigen.

*Datum*: 20. + 21.09.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Heiligenhafen und Dazendorf
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*:  Snaps Kupfer , Schwarz-Kupfer und rot/schwarz
*Wassertiefe*: 1 - 3 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund, gr.Stein, Sand
*Wind*: fast windstill, leichte Brise aus S und SW
*Himmel*: klar
*Uhrzeit*:16:00 bis 21:00Uhr und 05:30 bis 08:30 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: anfangs (19° C) später um 14° C 2. Tag 11°C später 14°C
*Wasserstand*: Hoch
*Sicht (Wasser):* erstaunlich klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 14  ° C
*Wer*: ich 
*Fisch*: in der Dämmerung schon der erste Dorsch später eine kl. Mefo und noch drei weiter Leo`s, 2.Tag gleich beim Start wieder Dorsch und im Dämmern ne kleine... genau Mefo. Danach noch 2 schöne Dorsche verhaftet und danach zur Arbeit. Noch 2 mal waren Räuber zu sehen und auch viele Tobis waren unterwegs. Ein Nachläufer und ein starker Angriff konnte nicht verwandelt werden.

Aber im Ganzen ein guter Saisonstart für mich mit super Sonnenaufgang und Untergang.
:l 

Allen einen guten Start denn es geht langsam los.

Petri und Dicke Fische!#6 

P.S.: Habe ein mir bekanntes Nordlicht getroffen, der hat den Tag eine schöne Blanke in Dazendorf vorm Kescher verloren, bei praller Sonne.:c


----------



## Nordangler (23. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hi Micha
Willkommen im Board. Zum Saisonstart kann ich nur sagen, echt toller Anfang.

Sven


----------



## gerstmichel (23. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch und Willkommen!!

Es scheint ja wirklich so langsam loszugehen...Mal sehen ob ich die eine oder andere SA oder SU Phase verwerten kann am WE.


----------



## Ostseejung (23. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier im Forum, neuer(unerfahrener) Ostseeangler und bin ganz neugierig auf Mefo angeln, hört sich alles super spannend an. Kann mir netterweise jemand einen kleinen Tipp geben, wo es sich jetzt schon lohnen könnte? ZB.: Mefo, Platte oder Aal!?

Wäre echt super... Vielen Dank


----------



## TankMan (23. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hallo, Ostseejung,
willkommen im Forum! Da du aus Bad Segeberg kommst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal die Nord-OSt Küste von Ostholstein abtingeln, da gibt es viele gute Stellen (viele sind aber auch überlaufen...). Findest Du mehr als zahlreich im Board mit der "Suche". Man kann aber auch selbst Plätze erkunden, wichtig ist, dass der Untergrund passt ("Leopardengrund"), Wassertiefe, Sicht, Wind, und, und, und... Ich bin zum Anfang die "Hot-Spots" angefahrenund habe da geangelt, wo nicht so viel los war - man muß halt etwas mobil sein. Macht aber irren Spaß, erst recht, wenn man dann seine erste Mefo auf die Schuppen gelegt hat. Aber Achtung: bevor Du lostigerst, lies Dir bitte den Küstenknigge durch (Schonzeiten etc.).

Viel Spaß
Björn


----------



## TankMan (24. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Moinsen,
kurze Info über den heutigen Morgen:

*Datum*: 24.09.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl, Paulsgrund
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: alles mögliche, Sprökis, Flash, Eisele, Snaps
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund, gr.Stein, Sand
*Wind*: fast windstill, Wind aus N und NW (?), Stärke 2 (max.)
*Himmel*: diesig, Schleierwolken
*Uhrzeit*: 06.00 bis 10.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: anfangs 11°C, später um 16°C
*Wasserstand*: niedrig
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 14 ° C
*Wer*: Schweißsocke + me 
*Fisch*: in der Dämmerung gings gleich mit zwei 40er Dorschen (r) bei Schweißsocke los. Wir dachten schon: holla - das scheint was zu werden, zumal mächtig Getummel im Wasser war. Nachläufer, Bewegungen an der Oberfläche etc.. Als es dann heller wurde, stellten wir fest, das noch einige Hornis unterwegs sind (...und das fast im Oktober!). Demzufolge konnte man den einen oder anderen Anfasser nicht so richtig einschätzen. Waren aber beide der Meinung, das es noch ein paar Tage dauern wird, bis es so "richtig" losgeht. Nichts desto trotz fassen wir morgen nochmal nach. Zuletzt zwei Impressionen von einem genialen Sonnenaufgang und "Men at Work".

Björn


----------



## TankMan (25. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

*Datum*: 25.09.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Eckernförder Bucht, Robinsons Hütte / Kiekut
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: alles mögliche, Sprökis, Flash, Eisele, Snaps
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: fast windstill, Wind aus ?
*Himmel*: morgens absolute "Waschküche", später Hochnebel, anschließend sonnig
*Uhrzeit*: 06.00 bis 10.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: anfangs 11°C, später um 16°C
*Wasserstand*: niedrig
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, sehr viele Kleinfische und Garnelen
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 14 ° C
*Wer*: Schweißsocke + me 
*Fisch*: noch in der Dunkelheit hatte ich einen guten Biss (Dorsch, da anschließend in den Grund "gedonnert" und mir fast einen Hänger verpasst), den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Die folgenden zwei Stunden hier und da mal ein Zupfer und danach: N I C H T S. Abolute Totenstille, Babypopo auf dem Wasser, von Fischen keine Spur. Etwas später verfolgten noch ein paar Mini-Hornis (muss wohl der Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr sein) wohl mehr aus Neugier den Fressverhalten unsere Sprökis. Das Wetter und/oder das Wasser ist wohl noch zu warm. Trotzdem ein herrlicher Sonntagmorgen. Mal schauen, was nächstes Wochenden geht.

Bis denne
Björn


----------



## symphy (26. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

.......................wenigstens einer der am Ball bleibt #6 


Mal Petri fürs nächste Mal


----------



## Hov-Micha (27. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*





..duckt euch, moin komm ich für 5 Tage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hoffe ich kann dann was melden!!
TL Micha


----------



## Fish&Chips (30. September 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

*Datum*: 24.09.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Dazendorf
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: schlanker rot/silberner Blinker
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Sand-Steingrund mit etwas Kraut
*Wind*: fast windstill, Wind aus S bis SW
*Himmel*: Heiter
*Uhrzeit*: 18.00 bis 19.15 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: anfangs 20°C, später um 18°C
*Wasserstand*: normal
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 16 ° C, Badende im Wasser (uah#c)
*Wer*: ich  und 2 weitere Spinnfischer
*Fisch*: Nach Erstversuch am Dazendorfer Strand, gegen 18.30 einen richtig guten Hornhecht. Meerforelle fehlanzeige.:c


----------



## stephan_81 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2005*

Hallo!

ich war ne woche auf fünen und obwohl ich einigermaßen viel gefischt und verschiedene stellen im bereich nord und ostfünen angefahren habe konnte ich nur untermaßige mit der fliege erwischen!
alles in allem waren es 10 fische!
finde ich nicht so schlecht für den ersten ernstzunehemenden versuch!
ne große hätte ich zwar auch gern abgegriffen aber wenigstens hat sich mal ab und an ein fisch erbarmt!
gruß
stephan


----------

